# is my routine ok ?



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

could u guys have a look at my routine and tell me if its ok, i was working a 2 day split but thot i would be better with a 4 day split. i only hav access to a few machines and dumbells at the moment and i dont know that many exercises so please bear this in mind when ur giving me feed back.

monday: chest/tri's/abs + 30 min cardio

chest press

pec deck

inc dbell flyes

tri pushdown

tri kidibacks

dbell cross face

ab curl

leg raise

tuesday: legs

leg extension

leg press

hamstring curl

adductor

wednesday: rest + light cardio

thursday: back/bi's +30 min cardio

lat pulldown

rev pulldown

dbell pullovers

alt stand dbell curl

incline bi curl

dbell concentration curl

friday: shoulders/traps + 30 min cardio

seated dbell press

lat raise

dbell front raise

dbell shrugs

saturday & sunday: rest + light cardio

your comments and suggestions are appreciated, also put my diet up on the diet forum.

thanx. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

a few more things i need to know before commenting mate, age, time training and your stats including wot you can bench for reps to judge how far along you are. dont be worried if you've just started we all start somewhere and i was a right skinny b*****d when i started. if you dont want to post this stuff then just pm me with it ok. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

as i stated in my intro thread im female, 30yrs been going to the gym for a couple of months doing a 2 day split twice weekly but my routine then was geared towards loosing bodyfat so it was 3sets of 12 reps with a light weight. my old routine was:

day 1 + cardio

chest press 3x12 x30kg

pec deck 3x12 x20kg

lat pulldown 3x12 x 40kg

rev pulldown 3x12 x35kg

tri pushdown 3x12 x20kg

tri kidiback 3x12 x6kg

ab curl

leg raise

day 2 + cardio

shoulder press 3x12 x 6kg

lat raise 3x12 x 4kg ( get a pain in my joint tho)

bi curl 3x12 x 8kg

inc bi curl 3x12 x 8kg

leg extension 3x12 x30kg

leg press level 7 ( sorry dont know the weight )

hamstring curl 3x12 x25kg

adductor 3x12 x45kg

yeah, yeah i know these are probably pinkie weights for you guys, but hey this chick has gotta start somewhere, lol.

just to let u know im intending on starting a proper gym in August so this routines just to give me that wee kick start, im totally raring to get started just wish i could afford a decent gym the now instead of waiting till august.

thanx. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

aww come on guys dont let the pinkie weights scare ya, i can take a kick up the arse n a shove in the right direction like anyone else, lol. fankoo. xx


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

2 days a week isnt a lot. is it possible you could get 3 days in, say mon, wed, fri?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

stu21Ldn if u hav a look at my first post on this thread u will see that im still going to the gym 4 days a week but i am now doing a 4 day split and it is this 4 day split that i am wondering about.

would be great if i could get some feed back on this, fankoo. xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

garilla? anybody? help? plz? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

tbh i think your routine looks good now. you should try this for a while, to monitor your progress.

and if it works well for you, keep doing it.

how many reps are you doing in your sets

you say you have limited equipment so a big def when you get to the new gym. is to do squats.

they are a must for the legs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

was thinkin bout doing 4x8, then when this gets easy up it to 4x10, when that gets easy up it to 4x12, once 4x12 is easy i was gonnae up the weight n start 4x8, 4x10 etc etc, is this a good way to do it or can u suggest a better way for me plz.

fankoo. x


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi biatch, i hope you dont mind me asking but the access you have to some machines and dumbells/barbells, i am only assuming that this is at your place or someone elses, or a friends garage or along those lines, only reason im asking was that you mentioned about joing a gym in august, please accept my apologies if i'm wrong or if i have misinterpreted anything.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

nah Dave, i have joined a gym, went for the cheapest seeing as im a student, besides when i originally joined i only wanted to increase my general fitness n loose sum fat.

now that my goals have changed i know that i will need to join a better gym with proper equipment, having to wait till August as i cant afford another one till then. so i'll hav 2 make do with the machines and dumbells only till then.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

No problem biatch, the thought behind the question was that when i, was checking out gymnasiums last year, a lot were expensive, so i resorted to using a community high school, not as expensive to join, but worth checking out as some have more than adequate facilities, i use 2 in livingston, one is in ladywell, and the other is in deans, the latter has a pool and a steambath/sauna, and are very inexpensive to join.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

ok you said your old routine was geared towards losing fat, so is the new one to build mass then ?

problem is that obviously non of us lads have any experience of how a woman shud train lol. but if you've only been training a couple of months then you aint ready for a split routine yet. all i cud do is give you a routine as a best guess, a mass builder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Garilla from what ive read n heard there is no reason why females cant train in the same way as males, only difference being the weight they are able to lift.

any help u can give me with a routine would be appreciated as i aint got much of a clue.

did do my 4 day split this week which i really enjoyed but if u think its too early for me doing that split would be good if you could suggest an alternative.

thanx. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

biatch said:


> could u guys have a look at my routine and tell me if its ok, i was working a 2 day split but thot i would be better with a 4 day split. i only hav access to a few machines and dumbells at the moment and i dont know that many exercises so please bear this in mind when ur giving me feed back.
> 
> monday: chest/tri's/abs + 30 min cardio
> 
> ...


Ok biatch. I'm new to the board but I'm not a newbie. critique coming up:

Do incline press .This is more beneficial for the ladies than flat bench. The lower pecs are covered up with breasts anyway and developing the upper pecs will lift the breasts. (always good )

you don't need pec deck and flies.

drop the kickbacks . Hard to do properly and there are so many better triceps eXcersises .Do close grip bench, or if not then skull crushers.

the dbel cross face is really a front delt eXCersise .

squats and deadlifts are essential .If you are a true proponent of the philosophy that women should train as men do, (and this is completely correct ) then you must train to maximize yer anabolic hormones. Squats and deads do this V. well. There is less of a strength gap between the seXes in the legs and lots of guys dont bother to train them at all. Therefore, if you do train them seriously, you may well end up with stronger legs than some of the preening biceps boys in your gym :twisted: (probably not the grunting squat-monster in the corner though )

If a rev pulldown is behind the neck then drop it. all behind the neck movements put stress on the rotator cuff and will damage you .

where are your bent over rows? These are the best back movement by far and you will love how much weight you can use...

I think 2 biceps movements are probably enough after back .

drop the front raises and do bent over laterals .when your rear dets are as strong as your anterior you will have strong shoulders .

I could talk all day about sets and reps. Periodize your training .Do 12 reps to failure for 6 weeks, 8 reps to failure for 6 weeks, 5 reps to failure for a month, take a week off and start again ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

jimdoom, fankoo muchness for the feedback, gonnae take this onboard n jiggle me routine about.

thanx to all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

please, dont put those wonderful thoughts in our heads!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

what do u mean exaktly? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

we were talking about breasts earlier and then in your last post here you said "jiggle" i didnt want to sound like a perv but it just got me thinking! mostly sarcasm. have a nice night.


----------

